
This is what happens when you Google the word “idiot” (not Bing/DuckDuckGo) - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/07/21/this-is-what-appears-when-you-google-the-word-idiot/
======
JamesMcMinn
The reason that Bing and DuckDuckGo have such similar results is that DDG uses
Bing's search API, so the comparison here is only really between Bing and
Google.

~~~
iafrikan
Noted.

------
retrogradeorbit
Reminded me of this recent piece [https://spectator.org/everyone-is-smart-
except-trump/](https://spectator.org/everyone-is-smart-except-trump/)

------
zygotic12
Actually the results now show lots of 'news' sites saying 'This is what
happens when you Google idiot".

A self-fulfilling prophecy in the world of fake news - few people have pointed
out 'traditional' medias role in this.

~~~
iafrikan
We pointed it out in the article when we said it will get worse.

------
murkle
This story has reached the major news sites which I guess will increase the
effect :)

[https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/jul/17/trump-
idiot-...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/jul/17/trump-idiot-google-
images-search)

------
phillipseamore
I checked this when it was first noticed a few days ago and it appears to be
that someone at Google added "Trump" as a synonym to "idiot" (and possibly
other words). A strict search for "idiot" (with quotes) didn't yield the same
result (only one or two Trump photos with context to idiot). This does not
appear to be someone "poisoning" the results with clever tricks like some have
said previously.

------
Pica_soO
This is what a idiot sees when he is searching his own search bubble.

No mentioning of disabled cookies and search from different mac-adresses and
IPs.

I always expect everybody to know that he/she is locked in on his/her
political view island - but no, people assume that they get the same result
when searching as everyone else.

~~~
p49k
Search results don’t vary _that_ much based on these things, with the
exception of how your location affects location-relevant results (like
searching for tax info in the UK will less likely show pages from the IRS).
Let’s not exaggerate here.

~~~
iafrikan
Exactly. Those points apply mostly to Ads, not search.

~~~
Pica_soO
Searched, idiot, showed a picture of me. I stand corrected.

~~~
iafrikan
Well...

¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

